# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Tribina o primaljama - subota, 13.12. u 10:00, Sveti Duh

## VedranaV

Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija u svojim preporukama za zdravstvenu skrb tijekom normalnog porođaja preporuča da se ona pruža uz najniži stupanj intervencije koji osigurava zdravstvenu sigurnost majke i djeteta. Ta preporuka zasnovana je na mnogim studijama koje pokazuju da, kod normalne trudnoće i porođaja, visoki stupanj intervencije i institucijski porođaj utječe negativno na prirodnost procesa, a često i na majčin doživljaj porođaja. Također, takav pristup bespotrebno dodatno opterećuje zdravstveni sustav i ograničava njegove mogućnosti (zdravstvenog osoblja, opreme i tehnologije) da se posveti posebna pažnja onim slučajevima u kojima je neophodan (rizična trudnoća, bolesna novorođenčad).

Oni koji su u Hrvatskoj u skorije vrijeme postali roditelji, upoznati su s intervencijskim pristupom porođaju od strane zdravstvenog sustava. U mnogim hrvatskim rodilištima klizma (klistir), brijanje i epiziotomija prije porođaja su norma, požurivanje porođaja pomoću infuzije sintocinona (drip) je vrlo česta pojava. Trudnice se rijetko uključuje u sam proces, u smislu informiranja i uvažavanja njihovih želja tijekom porođaja. Za porođaje su odgovorni ginekolozi porodničari. S obzirom da su oni specijalizirani za rizične porođaje, prirodna tendencija njihovog pristupa svim porođajima, uključujući i one koji nisu rizični, je pristup opreza. Takav pristup odražava se u mnogim nepotrebnim intervencijama tijekom porođaja. Ova tendencija je općepoznata u medicinskim krugovima pod nazivom "kaskada intervencija" i jedna je od razloga preporuke Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije. 

Također, trudnice u Hrvatskoj podložne su takozvanoj njezi s prekidima. Trudnoću im obično prati ginekolog u primarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštiti. Porođaj im prati ginekolog obstetričar kojeg najčešće trudnica nije upoznala tijekom trudnoće, niti su razgovarali o njenim željama u vezi porođaja i pristupa porođaju. Nakon porođaja, njega se pak prenosi na patronažnu sestru i ženinog liječnika. Ovo se također događa u kritičnom razdoblju za ženu i njezino dijete u uspostavljanju uspješnog međusobnog odnosa u dojenju. Takav prekid nije nimalo koristan, a često je i štetan. 

Većina zapadnih zemalja pristupila je rješavanju takvih problema putem provođenja preporuka Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije. Osnovani su studiji za primalje na sveučilišnoj razini, gdje one stječu znanje, vještine i praksu potrebne za samostalno vođenje normalnog porođaja s naglaskom na prirodnost procesa porođaja. Provedeni su zakoni koji daju pravo i odgovornost primaljama za osiguravanje primarne njege pri normalnoj trudnoći i porođaju. U tim zemljama, primalje mogu voditi normalne porođaje u rodilištima, porođajnim centrima ili čak na mjestu stanovanja trudnice, samostalno i bez potrebe nadzora od strane liječnika. Osim što primalje vode normalne porođaje, one obično upoznaju trudnicu tijekom trudnoće, prate tijek trudnoće, upoznaju se sa ženinim željama, pomažu u razradi plana porođaja te, nakon porođaja, daju podršku majci u njezi djeteta te uspostavljanju uspješnog dojenja. Ukratko, pružaju ženi takozvanu neprekidnu njegu. 

Buduće majke u tim zemljama imaju pravo na izbor vrste profesionalne osobe koja će asistirati i voditi njihov porođaj. Trudnice koje imaju normalnu trudnoću i potencijalno normalan porođaj mogu se, ukoliko to žele, opredijeliti za primalju kao asistenta pri prirodnom procesu rađanja njihovog djeteta, uz što niži stupanj intervencije. Time se također omogućava trudnicama koje imaju rizičnu trudnoću, kao i onim majkama koje zbog osjećaja sigurnosti ili drugih razloga žele roditi svoje dijete pod nadzorom specijalista, da imaju bolji pristup medicinskoj tehnologiji, a specijalisti im mogu posvetiti više vremena. 

Znajući to, postavljaju se sljedeća pitanja: Kako objasniti zašto su status i prava hrvatskih primalja mnogo manji od onih koje imaju primalje u zemljama Europske unije? Zbog čega primalje u Hrvatskoj nemaju odgovarajuće obrazovanje, odgovornost ni status? Koje su prepreke osnivanju Visokog studija primaljstva koji hrvatske primalje traže već niz godina? Koje su prepreke za zakonske promjene koje bi omogućile hrvatskim primaljama da postanu samostalni djelatnici te da mogu samostalno asistirati pri normalnim porođajima? Kako ukloniti te prepreke i smanjiti razliku između hrvatskih primalja i primalja u zemljama EU? I, konačno, zašto se i u sadašnjem sustavu, ne iskorištava puni potencijal primalja prije, tijekom i nakon porođaja? Na taj način bi ginekolozi porodničari imali više vremena za rizične porođaje u kojima su njihova stručnost, znanje i vrijeme nužni i od životne važnosti. Asistiranje pri normalnim porođajima ne zahtijeva specijalističke sposobnosti ginekologa porodničara ukoliko postoje visokoobrazovane primalje. 

Na ova i druga pitanja povezana s tematikom želimo pokušati odgovoriti na okruglom stolu koji Udruga RODA i Hrvatska udruga primalja organiziraju na temu "Tužna slika primaljstva u Hrvatskoj". Okrugli stol održat će se u *subotu, 13. prosinca 2003. u predavaonici Klinike za ginekologiju i porodništvo Opće bolnice "Sveti Duh", s početkom u 10.00*. 

Kao sudionici okruglog stola pozvani su glavne sestre i primalje iz svih kliničkih bolnica i iz inozemstva, prim. dr. Zlata Beer (predsjednica Hrvatskog društva za perinatalnu medicinu), predstojnici svih Klinika za ginekologiju i porodništvo u Hrvatskoj, predstavnici Ministartstva zdravstva, prof.dr.sc. Mladen Havelka (dekan Visoke zdravstvene škole), prof. Vera Budak (ravnateljica Škole za primalje), vodeći ginekolozi obstetričari, pedijatri neonatolozi i ostali stručnjaci, patronažne sestre, predstavnik Državnog zavoda za zaštitu obitelji, materinstva i mladeži, članice slovenskih udruga trudnica i roditelja te majke koje su rodile uz asistenciju primalje u inozemstvu. 

Smatramo da je ova tema od izuzetne važnosti za prava, dostojanstvo i mogućnost majke na izbor pri porođaju, kao i korak prema prihvaćanju preporuka Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije koji nas približava razvijenim zemljama. Stoga pozivamo sve roditelje i druge koji su zainteresirani za ovu tematiku da nam se pridruže na okruglom stolu.

----------


## VedranaV

Tko sve dolazi?

----------


## Ines

mislim da cu ja doc ak ce lucija ic kod bake i dide.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ja isto planiram doći, ovaj put sama, sestra otputovala.

----------


## VedranaV

možda INES
mamma Juanita
Ajnica
Irena2
alamama
Maja
VedranaV

----------


## mamma Juanita

...ali vodim sestričnu- medicinsku sestru :D   koja bi htjela biti primalja. :wink:

----------


## Ines

a mm je rekao da bi i on isao pa ako se poklope zvijezde-dolazimo i on i ja. :D

----------


## ivarica

možda INES 
mamma Juanita 
Ajnica 
Irena2 
alamama 
Maja 
VedranaV
ivarica

----------


## Fidji

Ja isto dođem.

----------


## šmučka

možda INES 
mamma Juanita 
Ajnica 
Irena2 
alamama 
Maja 
VedranaV 
ivarica 
Fidji
Šmučka

----------


## Alamama

možda INES 
mamma Juanita 
Ajnica 
Irena2 
možda alamama (_Adrian ima trening u to vrijeme)_
Maja 
VedranaV 
ivarica 
Fidji 
Šmučka

----------


## VedranaV

možda INES i muž
mamma Juanita 
Ajnica 
Irena2 
možda alamama (_Adrian ima trening u to vrijeme)_
Maja 
VedranaV 
ivarica 
Fidji 
Šmučka

----------


## Luna Rocco

Probat ću i ja, a možda bih i MD-a dovela...nek' se informira :wink: 
Budem kontaktirala Niku da vidim sto je s njom.

----------


## VedranaV

možda INES i muž 
mamma Juanita 
Ajnica 
Irena2 
možda alamama ( Adrian ima trening u to vrijeme) 
Maja 
VedranaV 
ivarica 
Fidji 
Šmučka
Luna Rocco + NjD

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja definitivno dolazim ali MM radi  :Sad:  
Može mi netko objesniti kad se uđe na glavni ulaz Svetog Duha kako i gdje onda dalje?

----------


## Luna Rocco

MD i objasniti...to je tako kad nema funkcije edit a ja brzopleta :wink:

----------


## Nika

možda INES i muž 
mamma Juanita 
Ajnica 
Irena2 
možda alamama ( Adrian ima trening u to vrijeme) 
Maja 
VedranaV 
ivarica 
Fidji 
Šmučka 
Luna Rocco + NjD
možda i nika



LR možemo skupa pa ću te voditi  :Wink:  
ne znam objasniti, komplicirano mi   :Razz:

----------


## VedranaV

možda INES i muž 
mamma Juanita 
Ajnica 
Irena2 
Maja 
VedranaV 
ivarica 
Fidji 
Šmučka 
Luna Rocco
možda i nika
NewAge

----------


## Bubica

možda INES i muž 
mamma Juanita 
Ajnica 
Irena2 
Maja 
VedranaV 
ivarica 
Fidji 
Šmučka 
Luna Rocco 
možda i nika 
NewAge
Bubica i Borna

----------


## VedranaV

Dok netko drugi ne napiše detaljniji izvještaj - održali smo okrugli stol, odazvalo se jako puno liječnika, primalja i medicinskih sestara, došli su iz svih zagrebačkih rodilišta, iz Osijeka, Varaždina, Virovitice, Zaboka. Predavaonica je bila puna  :Smile: . Iz Rijeke su imali najbolju namjeru doći, ali na kraju nisu uspjeli i ispričali se. Na žalost, ispričali su se i iz Ministarstva zdravstva, zbog ranije preuzetih obaveza, a puno puta smo ih tamo spominjali. Nije došao ni nitko iz Visoke zdravstvene škole pri kojoj se trebao otvoriti studij tj. smjer za primalje  :Sad: .

Iz Rode nas je isto puno došlo  :Smile: .

Diskusija je bila dosta žestoka, ali došli smo do zaključka da je studij za primalje nužan i da ga treba hitno otvoriti, da će to i Europa od nas tražiti jer obrazovanje primalja na srednješkolskoj razini u Europi ne postoji, svugdje su visokoobrazovane, treba se izdići iznad svakog sukoba interesa ako postoji, da treba postojati prijelazno vrijeme u kojem treba paziti da svake godine i dalje imamo nove školovane primalje... Ostale zaključke ću dodati kad zapisnik bude gotov.

Šmučka, Ivarica, Duda i NewAge su napravile super posao, okrugli stol je bio izvrsno organiziran, na vrijeme smo imali sve materijale koje smo trebali, kao i potvrde dolazaka. I posebno hvala Ireni2 koja je uskočila  kada nam je najviše trebalo.

I Hrvatska udruga primalja zahvaljuje Udruzi RODA što ih podržavamo i pomažemo im  :Smile: .

----------


## Matilda

Ja sam si bas razmisljala hoce li doci koja karlovacka babica. Ipak, nije Zagreb na kraj svijeta od Karlovca. I razgovaram sa svojim braticem koji je medicinski tehnicar u karlovackoj bolnici i pitam ga idu li oni na seminare ili strucna usavrsavanja. Ma kakvi, i ako dobiju obavijest, nitko ne zeli ici. 
I jos jucer sretnem prijateljicu, a njezin muz je glavni u rodilistu. I na vrh jezika mi je bilo da ga pitam je li poslao koju babicu na Okrugli stol u Zagrebu. Eh, i ja isto! Ma bilo mi neugodno, nisam je dugo vidjela i nije bas bio trenutak za pricanje o poslu.  :Laughing:

----------


## samaritanka

Cure svaka čast, drago mi je ovako nešto čitati.

----------

